# Snake and pyrography



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Here my first try to make a snake. Since i do not have the right tool to do the skin I've try to burn some shape. It took me a few houres to do this...lol hope you like. It is made of maple.

Have a nice day!

Frankie.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

YOu have some interesting colour on the shank.Did you use a pyrography machine .You can get different shades or depth of burning with them .You will have to seal it with a good varnish pyroghaphy fades in the sun.

But looking pretty good and the stick will benifit from a good finish


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello Cobalt,

I use a small pencil burner at $19.99 here. The shade are made only by burning the wood (all the black for exemple).

tHE REST IS THE FAMOUS kiwi DARK BROWN SHOE WAX. I've put 3 coat of wax and fade it at some place with sand paper.

All the lines are not only in surface but burned down the wood.


----------

